# Windjammer Landing Questions



## Dani (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi,

   I have a one-bedroom unit reserved for a non-AI unit and I have a few questions.  First, is there any way to tell if the 1-bedroom unit assigned has a plunge pool or not?  Are the Non-AI units in the same location as the AI units and if not, is there any real difference?  Where are the non-AI one-bedroom units located?  Can you opt into the AI option once you get there?  For instance, I read in the reviews thats some people purchased a three-day AI package.  Thanks.


----------



## kccpa (Dec 30, 2005)

*Does anyone know about Unit #125?*

Hi,

I have all the same questions as Dani.   

Does anyone know anything about unit #125?   I looked at the resort "map" and it's pretty impossible to read.  

Any help would be appreciated.   I have the resort on hold and need to decide whether to keep it.

Happy New Year everyone!

Kathy


----------



## PBlais (Dec 30, 2005)

As far as non A/I units and having plunge pools. You can't tell. A non A/I unit means it is a real time share unit. 80% of all units are hotel units. Those are the A/I units you might get. In genral most of the 1 bedroom units don't have plunge pools but some do. 2 have jacuzis but they are non A/I.

Unit 125 does not have a plunge pool.

If you know the unit number I may still have a map around and could tell you.


----------



## EdL (Dec 30, 2005)

We stayed at the Windjammer a few years ago, and the AI was optioonal.  I believe we paid $75 US per person, and thought it was a good value.  We ate most of our dinners at the Dragonfly (loved the lobster bisque with the puff pastry top), as well as the daily sailing.  If memory serves me correctly, many of the 1 bedrooms were up on the hillside close to the Italian restaurant and day spa.


----------



## kccpa (Dec 30, 2005)

*Is the location of #125 OK?*



			
				PBlais said:
			
		

> Unit 125 does not have a plunge pool.




PBlais,

Yes, I found out from RCI that it didn't have a plunge pool but they (RCI) couldn't tell me where in the resort the unit was located.   Do you know if #125 would have an ocean view or parking lot?  

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## PBlais (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm really sorry but none of the units have a parking lot view. You'll need to look at the water instead. The whole resort is heavily covered in trees and flowering shrubs. The view from the top of the hill down towards the parking lot is actually worth a picture. Just don't let the drive in from the main road fool you. It has a tropical rain forest look every where. Depending on how high up you are you'll get some water view in I think every unit except some of the low hotel rooms. 

When are you going? We will be there week 6 and 7 in 2006. This will be our 7th time.


----------



## Dani (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks...I will have to call RCI tomorrow and try to find out where my unit is located.   I thought that more 1-bedroom units might have a plunge pools these days as I read a review that talked about the resort building several new 1-bedroom units.

  My exchange is for next October.


----------



## kccpa (Dec 31, 2005)

My exchange is 11/12...that should be a great time of year I imagine.  

Still, if anyone can give me a yeah/nea on unit #125 that would make my decision much easier.

Thanks all!

Kathy


----------



## caribbean (Dec 31, 2005)

Did either of you use points to make the reservation? If so the number of points can be used to determine the type of unit.


----------



## caribbean (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry, hit it twice, duplicate


----------



## riverside (Dec 31, 2005)

We stayed in unit 128 which is in the group of units next door to 125.  I have a resort map and it shows that unit 125 is in building D.   Not sure if you can tell from the resort map on their website or not, but it is in the group of buildings up at the top left.  Unit E is the 3rd set up in the right hand row of buildings.  It will not have a plunge pool but should have a beautiful ocean view.  It's quite far up the hill, but not so far that you can't walk it.  It's near Papa Don's restaurant and pool and that pool is quite quiet and usually very few people around.  There's a jacuzzi there too.  Not sure if that particular unit is completely enclosed or if it has an open living room.  Unit 128 was enclosed.

The AI doesn't have anything to do with the unit you are staying in.  They require a 3 day minimum.  It has to be consecutive days but you can choose when.  When we were there a year and a half ago it was $75 per day plus 18% tax.  We took it for the first 3 days and then we had eaten so much that we didn't care if we ate much after that so didn't take it any more!  It is nice on the beach though, when you can raise that drink flag as many times as you want and not worry about the cost!

I wouldn't hesitate to take this unit.  The ones with the pool are definitely a different experience and we found we spent a lot more time in our unit.  But anyplace at the Windjammer is great!  Good luck with your decisions.


----------



## Dani (Jan 1, 2006)

caribbean said:
			
		

> Did either of you use points to make the reservation? If so the number of points can be used to determine the type of unit.




  Patty...I used points.  The exchange cost me 43,500 points.


----------



## riverside (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not Patty, but from looking at the points chart you _should_ have a one bedroom with either a pool or jacuzzi.  Maybe Patty will have more to add.


----------



## caribbean (Jan 3, 2006)

Dani-

Just back from New Years at the beach !! 

Looking at the WJL points table, 43500 between weeks 41-45 in October should put you in one of the "old Fourplex" units like we had in October 2005. The 2 upper units have a Jacuzzi and the 2 lower units have a plunge pool. We had an upper unit and at first I was disapointed until I realized that our Jacuzzi was PRIVATE and the pools were not. Much more fun for David and I wanting a romatic getaway. There are also units in the new fourplex right next door which were a slightly higher point value and don't show on the RCI chart. I have those numbers on a sheet somewhere, but can't put my hands on it right now. You should be OK. We got the unit that we had "paid for" in points value, just hope they have repaired the leaking roof by the time you get there and replaced the stove. 

Have fun


----------



## Dani (Jan 3, 2006)

caribbean said:
			
		

> Dani-
> 
> Just back from New Years at the beach !!
> 
> ...



  Hope you had a great time!!!  Thanks for the information.  Now that I look at the Poinst chart, I see that I have a 1 bedroom sleep 4/4 which is a few more points than the next closest one-bedroom.  I agree with you, I might prefer a private jacuzzi rather than a shared plunge pool.   Either way, it should be great...thanks again.


----------



## caribbean (Jan 3, 2006)

Dani-

Let me clarify. The plunge pools are not shared, each unit has it's own pool, just that they can be seen from the unit above and are therefore not PRIVATE, i.e. no skinny dipping which you CAN do in the Jacuzzi. A glass of wine while watching the sunset, get my drift??


----------



## Dani (Jan 3, 2006)

caribbean said:
			
		

> Dani-
> 
> Let me clarify. The plunge pools are not shared, each unit has it's own pool, just that they can be seen from the unit above and are therefore not PRIVATE, i.e. no skinny dipping which you CAN do in the Jacuzzi. A glass of wine while watching the sunset, get my drift??



LOL...no skinny dipping huh?  I don't think I have to worry about that   Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Caribbean Lover (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, what was the number of the unit with the Jacuzzi that had the leaking roof? Just to make sure I avoid that one if possible


----------



## caribbean (Jan 4, 2006)

Both of the top units in the old fourplex were leaking repeatedly during our 2 week stay. We were in the one closest to the new fourplex, 212 I think, but the NC couple who were WJL owners in the one next door said it was leaking a LOT worse than ours was. They came back to an inch or more of water in their kitchen with water streaming down the wall behind the refrigerator. We both reported it to management several times and no one seemed to be interested in even coming to look at the problem. We used the dirty towels to sop up the water and just left then laying on the floor for the next rain.


----------



## Caribbean Lover (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Patty, we are in 212 so will certainly complain if there is a problem. We had a problem about 4 years ago with this unit and they did come and fix it but only after we called a meeting with the management on the beach and in public, I guess they did not want potential timeshare owners put off by our moaning!

Will post again when we get back.

Kind regards


----------



## djanash (Dec 30, 2008)

ill upload a recent map of the property for you..unfortunately it still doesnt include hibiscus village (quad 2br units)


----------

